# My First Scape(!!!) Journal :)



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

That looks really nice. I'm sure the cherries wil love it.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks nice :thumbsup: Congratulations


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

I like it. Be careful with the full sun hitting the tank. Could raise the temp up on the high side. Also watch for algae.


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

That's the exact tank I'll be putting your cherries in, Yoink! :biggrin: Good to know you think it'll be okay.  (Yoink and I have been PMing back and forth in our trade of pond plants for shrimp. I've been driving him batty with questions since I've never had them before.:redface: :icon_lol: )

Thanks, ResGuy! :biggrin:

SFCallen, those are mostly your plants in there ~ almost all of them. They were all so healthy and easy to plant that I hardly had to "clean" them up any at all! I'll keep an eye on the temp and algae as well ~ thanks for the concern. I've got new drapes going in that window soon, and I plan on them being dark/heavy so I can block light when I need to.

:biggrin:


----------



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

I like it!!!


----------



## rnakas (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks nice! Keep up the great work!


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Cant tell if anything you got from me made it in there...


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Jebar! You, too, Rnakas! :biggrin: Nope, IanMoede ~ your Java moss and riccia are in my fry tank waiting for my bettas to spawn. I was thinking about putting some riccia in there, but figured I'd better wait 'til I got lights and CO2. I can't _imagine_ the hell it would be to get algae off of riccia! LOL!

And my shrimp are on the way!:bounce: Can't wait to see them in there!


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Shrimp got here yesterday and they arrived in GREAT shape. Thanks again, Yoink! roud: I can't believe how many he sent me. DH counted 38 and I counted 39 before they started moving too much to keep count ~ and that's with some hidden under the little batch of plants included with them! I'll bet there are fifty or more in there!

I put them in the tank and they went to town on the hair algae right away, abandoning a sinking algae wafer I'd given them. Man, was I ever glad to see that. Like an idiot, I put a few rocks from my creek in the tank before disinfecting them and that algae popped right up in no time. *sigh* But looks like it wasn't a bad thing after all ~ made their new home even more comfy for them. Serendipity!

After a few hours, they started swimming around a lot, up high off the substrate, back and forth across the tank. I was a bit concerned, but DH loved watching them. The tank is next to his chair for now and he sat there for hours staring at the tank. Looks like these will be good for his blood pressure. :wink: I got on here to look for info on whether that was normal or not and found a thread that said when a female molts she lets off hormones that make the males go crazy. Sure enough, I found what looked all the world like an empty exoskeleton laying on the substrate with a shrimp eating it. 

This morning they're a lot more subdued. We only saw about a dozen foraging out in the substrate near the front of the tank. I did find a few more in the "forests" in the back corners. I've also read on here that they hide well, so out of a hundred you may only see a dozen or so, so I'm not worried.

What I LOVED seeing this morning was one eating a little bunch of that hair algae! As I sat drinking my coffee, I watched her munching down! It was a piece about 3/4" x 1/2" and she finished it in no time! No wonder the tank looked a lot cleaner this morning. They're quick!

I've also noticed atleast three females with saddles. Looks like I might get a population explosion in a month or two! I'm really looking forward to it as I have another tank with a bare bottom and plants in pots that have started growing hair algae as well. I think I'll move the betta out of that one and put some cherries in there once the number grows enough to do that. 

I've been reading about the "super red" cherries and thought I might try my hand at selectively breeding for that trait, so I might start that with the second tank ~ just moving the reddest ones into it. Out of the four or so adults I've seen, there are two females that are REALLY red, so maybe I can have some success. Even if I don't get super reds, it will help me start a second line to backcross so I can keep them from inbreeding. Breeding Longhorn cattle and racing Paint horses for years has given me a good working knowledge of genetics, though breeding on this large of a scale with this many individuals and at this fast of a pace is a bit new to me. Cattle's gestation is nine months and horses is almost a year, so breeding these guys will be like instant gratification!:icon_lol:


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

I think I positively IDed the algae as hair algae. Atleast it sure looks like the hair algae on this page: http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/ The shrimp have made short work of it though ~ it's almost gone completely! LOVE those shrimp!

Speaking of shrimp, this morning I saw four females with saddles rooting around in the front of the tank. Lord knows how many more saddled ones there are in there. Can't wait for babies. 

Plants are growing. That's pretty cool! I still don't have any CO2 or extra light besides sunlight. Don't even dose anything either. My lightbulbs should be in the mail soon, so I should have more light on the tank soon. I've ordered ferts from Rex, too, so will be using those soon. Then I'll do the DIY CO2 as well. 

I need to get off my butt and paint my aquarium shelves so I can set up more tanks. My two eldest step-sons built a REALLY nice setup for me ~ a set of shelves custom-sized for ten gallon aquariums, one on either side of the big windows in the living room, and a long shelf all the way across the top. There's room for six ten gallon tanks and equipment below. Handy! I just need to paint them and then fill them up. I need to get on that.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Sounds like you are having a lot of fun with this tank  That's great, congratulations on all the saddled cherries!


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, RESGuy! :biggrin: Yep, I'm having a BLAST, especially with these little shrimpy guys. I spin (wool into yarn) and have my spinning wheel set up in the living room not far from their tank. It's so relaxing to sit and spin and watch them. DH is still getting a kick out of them, too ~ told his mother about them and she said, "How long 'til they're big enough to eat?" YAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

CampCreekTexas said:


> Thanks, RESGuy! :biggrin: Yep, I'm having a BLAST, especially with these little shrimpy guys. I spin (wool into yarn) and have my spinning wheel set up in the living room not far from their tank. It's so relaxing to sit and spin and watch them. DH is still getting a kick out of them, too ~ told his mother about them and she said, "How long 'til they're big enough to eat?" YAHAHAHAHA!


That's great


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

I have EGGAGE!!! Today I did a big water change (50%) and it really stirred them up. I saw about twenty of them rooting around the front of the tank and counted *SIX* saddled AND *FOUR with eggs!!!!!* WOOT! WOOT!!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow that's crazy congratulations!


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, RESGuy!







LOL! I'm still on cloud nine about it. I think it's due more to the health, generous amount and size/age of the ones Yoink sent me than my care for them, so I shouldn't be getting my hopes up so much ~ time will tell if my care is good enough to have them hatch successfully. Yoink set me up so that I can't fail if I do things right from here. I hope they can hold on to them all. 

How exciting!


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

WOW! These little things DO breed like rabbits! I counted SEVEN with eggs today! I counted them three times to make sure none of them were counted twice and sure enough ~ seven! I tried to get a picture of one but no luck. 

Still see quite a few with saddles. I did get a pic of some of them. This is a bad picture, but you can make out the bright yellow on these two:









And here's a full tank picture. You can see how much everything's grown. I'm surprised at how much that is!








I've added some pellia to cover the "naked legs" on the stems to the right. Looks better I think, but I imagine I'll find an even better solution eventually.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

You can just cut off the tops, replant, and throw away the bottoms of those Hygros. Then prune them at the nodes that are putting out side shoots to make for a more compact bush.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Really nice growth


----------



## Fishboy1230 (Mar 11, 2007)

No filter? is a 2.5 gallon too small for a crs breed tank? and would it need filteration?


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks again, RESGuy! :biggrin: Mom always said I inherited Grandma Wall's gren thumb. She said Gramma could stick a broom straw in the ground and make it grow.  Of course, just like with the shrimp, Greg (Sfcallen) set me up with such healthy plants it would be hard to screw them up this soon.


Thanks for the tips, Greg. :biggrin: I hate throwing anything away (atleast 'til I have them coming out my ears  ). But you gave me another idea ~ I can plant those bottoms in a pot and put them in one of my horse-trough goldfish ponds close to the house. That way I can continue to cut from them to fill up other aquariums! 'Cause you _know_ I'll eventually have more aquariums. I can already feel MTS setting in in a bad way.  

What would they look like if I just pruned the tops off and they sprouted back out? I know they'll sprout more than just one top, but will it be more than two? Would that make a nice bush if I pruned them VERY short and kept pruning those sprouts so they branch, and pruned those so they branch, etc.? I think I feel a 'speriment coming on.


I don't know about a 2.5 gallon being enough, Fishboy. These are my first shrimp, so I don't have much experience yet. Nope, no filter yet on my ten gallon. I imagine I'll have to set up a filter system soon, especially if all seven of those girls hold and hatch their eggs. I have a small pump ready to put to use should I need that. I've been checking the toxin levels in the tank and so far so good. If it ever shows any ammonia or other nasties (bad levels of them), I'm ready to fix it with some filtration.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Scissors are your friend and yes you can prune away on those Hygro's to form a nice bush. Works pretty good on the "Sunset". If you cut them off real short and the light is high they will try to creep across the substrate. I like to plant about 8-10 stems in one hole and trim on them to form.


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Cool! I think that's what I'll do for a while. I like playing around with my terrestrial plants that way ~ pruning them in different ways, braiding some together, etc. ~ so I think I'll play around with my aquarium plants the same way. Sounds like fun!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

i wouldn't put any invasive weeds like hygro outside. i've been told that birds will sometimes carry it off, then it could disrupt local ecosystems.


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, I know all about invasives. Here in Texas you look for the label "invasive" on all plants, terrestrials included, on purpose since those are the only ones that will live in our dry, hot summers.  No kidding. No worries, Dufus ~ I'm an environmentalist at heart. All my aquarium plants will be in tanks _close_ to the house, so close that the three BIG pound-puppy lab mixes and the little Heeler named Nellie will make sure there's no way a water bird will light long enough to carry any off. I wouldn't put any of these in the stock pond since that's 100' or so from the house and VERY liable to infest other water systems. But right below my bedroom window, well inside the yard fence, with a neurotic Heeler on guard? Yeah, the dogs, especially the Heeler protecting her home, will keep the birds away ~ *guaranteed*. 

Ever met a Heeler? They're like the shrimp in the dentist's aquarium in that movie _Saving Nemo_. Absolutely _obsessive_ about their job. And Heelers' jobs are to protect the den/home and drive anything-that-moves away from Mama and Daddy (aka Alpha Male & Alpha Female). Three plus years she's been on the job and hasn't failed me yet. Yep, no worries.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Lol, ok.
Yea, heelers are pretty maticulous.
The labs are good bird dogs. my yellow lab has caught a pidgeon and brought it to me- unharmed.(it was my bird that escaped- did she know?)


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Did she know? Probably! Dogs are smarter than many people give them credit for. That's still awesome that she did that!! I don't think my mixes would do that ~ when nothing's threatening the home, they're lazy dogs, so would probably just eat it on the spot. *snicker*


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

CampCreekTexas said:


> Did she know? Probably! Dogs are smarter than many people give them credit for.


Or many people in general!


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

:icon_lol: No kidding!


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

Congratulations on the saddled cherries. It's amazing how fast the cherries will multiply when they're in a healthy home!

Isn't that feeling of setting up your first planted tank amazing?!? With my own tank, even in its sad early days, I was just so smitten with the live plants and the dramatic improvement over the rainbow gravel and castles that I'd seen so often! (Not that there's anything wrong with "alternative hardscape" -- my 2.5 gallon has Easter Island heads in it...) 

I hope you continue to enjoy -- and watch out with setting up new tanks. It gets addictive. I started with one. I now have 3. When we move, I have ideas for at least two more floating around in my head...


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Unk! :biggrin: Yep, I'm having a ball with this. And you're exactly right ~ I've already got plans for more tanks.  I even had my eldest stepsons build me a nice shelf system custom made for more ten gallon tanks ~ I FINALLY got it painted this weekend. As soon as that paint is completely dry so that it won't dent, I'm loading that sucker up! I have four ten gallons that'll fit nicely in there. 

Hey, I found your thread about your Easter Island tank and I really like it!! Do you have any recent pics of it? I'd love to see them.



Greg, I took your advice and hacked off the hygro on the right side. I figured I'd better wait on the other side 'til the first side grows back in a bit. Well, that won't be long ~ been two days and it's already grown an inch.:icon_eek: I'm just amazed at this planted tank thing ~ SO easy and so much fun.


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

I updated that Easter Island tank (2.5 gallon) photo journal, so you can see pics in that thread (see my sig!)

10 g seems like a nice size for "bonus" tanks. I think I would like to up my 29 to a 75 at some point, keep the 29 planted but differently so, and maybe set up a couple of 10s (one for a betta and one for dwarf puffers) in addition to my two nanos (5 and 2.5 gallon). So many tanks, so little time!


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, I'm already feeling the yen for a larger tank. *sigh* Don't know whether to laugh or cry.:icon_lol: I'm trying to be a good girl and limit myself to the ten gallon tanks I already have inside the house. I let myself go nuts with things outside ~ four tanks over 100 gallons (one WELL over at around 1200) and numerous pondlets set up in anything that'll hold water. MPS ~ multiple pond syndrome.  

I've got 68 acres to play on outside, but inside the house is rather cramped ~ not TOO bad, but 1200 square feet with two teenaged boys can get to feeling a little small at times. Then again, they _are_ moving to the bunkhouse just south of the main house, so maybe I can fit in a 30 gallon after all... hmmmm ... Uh-oh. This is how it starts...

I'm off to check out your Easter Island guys. I LOVE the way they looked in your tank before! Can't wait to see them again.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Have those teenage boys build you a fishroom. Then you will have more room in the house.roud: Don't you like my logic?


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

I *love* it! Only problem is Levi would forget to use a level and Mitchell would screw himself to a shelf support.:icon_neut 

Can't wait 'til the oldest boys get back up here. Mark and Jeremy are the apples of my eye (because they can build things like aquarium shelves and porches and barn doors and steps and fish rooms  Uh-huh, mama likes that).


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cool cool, sounds like everything is going well. And wow, already thinking about more tanks haha I am also starting to get *MTS* (*M*ultiple *T*ank *S*yndrome). I've had a 55g turtle tank up since Nov. 2005 and a 5.5gg since Jan. 2007 and now I am starting to set-up a 20g tall tank, and yet I still have a 10g tank empty sitting on my floor :bounce:


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Heeheehehe ~ yeah, already am wanting more tanks.  Number one stepson brought me another ten gallon tank and a smaller two-or-so-gallon one he made. He keeps reptiles and spiders, so collects aquariums. These are a couple he wasn't using, so gave them to me. He's been thinking of setting up an aquarium himself ~ he said his wife is amenable to it and thinks his kids would get a kick out of it. Seeing my plants and such, he wants a planted tank now! Yesssss!!! Spread the addiction!!! LOL!

I already have a few different tanks "set up" sort of, if you could call it that. No clown puke gravel type ones, but all low tech ~ besides the one above (my first real aquascape) I have one with some plants just in pots and otherwise bare bottomed along with 4 gallon-or-so-sized jars with bettas and plants in them. A few days ago, I set up the handmade one from Mark ~ soilmaster and water just yet ~ have yet to add plants, but I'll get to that probably tomorrow. That's my "RAOM" tank ~ "Random Act of Malevolence".


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

What a difference a couple weeks makes. Today I counted FOURTEEN berried females!! WoW! I'll be having a population explosion soon! 

I also did a hack job on the left side about a week ago. You can see that the right side has already started growing back in nicely. I've still got some plants to trim, but until I get another tank up and running, I don't want to do a MAJOR pruning for fear that I'll take too many of the nutrient sponges out of there, those berried females will hatch a bunch of babies, they'll be hurt from decline in water quality and I won't have another tank to move them to. 

Here's what it looks like today:








I gave a lot of the cuttings I've taken out of there to Jeremy, one of my husband's eldest sons, in the hopes I can give him a new addiction. *snicker* He loves gardening and exotic pets, so I think he'll fall in love with planted tanks ... and I'll have someone to talk to about it at family reunions. *Snort!*


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

dude...i am sorry, not to get off topic...but that picture in your signature has got me rolling on the floor!!!


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Heehee ~ thanks! I don't mind off topic chat on this thread, especially when it lets me brag about my Longhorns.  That's my bull, Tuffy (registered name LYZ Texas Tuff). He's tame as a kitten, too. Wanna' pet him? *snicker*


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

*I HAVE BABIES!!!!* 
*Man, I can't get ANY HAPPIER right now!!!!* When I saw that first one, I screamed out, "BABIES! WE'VE GOT BABY SHRIMP!" All three guys in the house heard me, even both of the teenage boys who were in their room listening to loud music. Heeheehee! Of course I had to drag each one over to the tank and show them the babies! LOL!

I counted atleast six, so I imagine there are many more than that in there. I'm about to POP!:bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:

I've GOT to get a good camera so I can take pictures to post.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
If i were your son, i'd be right over there with you cheering!
congrats on the shrimplets.


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Devin!  I didn't really have to "drag" them ~ especially not the younger. But it did take a little coaxing to get the elder away from his computer where he is constantly IMing his girlfriend.  So I wasn't too bothered ~ in his teenage boy world, girlfriends trump baby shrimp. *Snort!*

I'm still seeing tons of them! I also noticed there are two sizes. Can there be two different sizes in the same hatch? Or did two females hatch theirs out and I didn't notice the first 'til they were a few days old? Maybe another hatched last night. Questions, questions ~ I'm off to the shrimp forum to ask them about that and if hydras will bother baby shrimp (yeah, I noticed a few of those buggers a couple days ago *sigh*).


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Congrats. You probably have different batches of babies with all those berried shrimp in there. They are really hard to spot the first few days because of their size. I had hydra once, they didn't kill any shrimp, although they did seem to avoid them. They went away after a few weeks.


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Yoink. I thought it might be that, but wasn't sure ~ figured it could have been males vs. females in the same hatch. I'll bet you're exactly right, though ~ the smallest babies seem "new" ~ I don't remember seeing any that small yesterday. I think I would have seen them since I spend atleast an hour a day staring at the tank (no kidding ), fifteen minutes here, twenty minutes there... 

I just did a search on "hydra" and found out exactly what you're saying, plus some. According to what I just read I'm overfeeding, so I'll cut back more on that and they'll go away. I have cyclops in there, too, I just found out (been wondering what those teeeeeeeeny little white things were that keep darting around). I also read that small fish will eat them, but I did a search on "shrimp safe fish" the other day and apparently there really aren't any, so I think I'll just quit feeding so much. I've seen three mosquito larvae in the tank since I started it up, so was hoping for an easy way to keep those buggers away. I'll just keep doing what I've been doing for them ~ siphoning them with a turkey baster and feeding them to my bettas. And squishing the hydras I find.


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, the hydras are still there. Since my last post, I haven't fed the shrimp anything except a few Hikari betta pellets a couple times. Oh, well ~ atleast the hydras don't hurt anything and are kind of neat looking. I think I'll not worry about them unless they really get out of hand.

Haven't noticed any more mosquito larvae in there either ~ just those first two or three. It's probably because we're keeping the house closed up more now that it's hot enough to run the A/C. With two spring-fed creeks on the place, one about a hundred feet northeast of the house, we have a LOT of mosquitoes outside and one tiny little hole in a window screen and they'll get in. *sigh* Yes, I buy "Off" by the gallon.  

Still seeing LOTS of babies! I'm having a blast showing them off to everyone that comes over. They're all jealous because I'm the only one out of all of us that has ever actually had live Sea Monkeys.


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

My GOD these things DO breed like roaches! Just yesterday I counted 45 babies clinging to the glass on one END of the tank ~ just the glass! I'd left the algae growing on the ends since I'd read here that the babies like it. Apparently so! I'm betting there are atleast 200 babies in there. Good thing I've already stocked up on priority mail boxes and breather bags.


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Hydras are gone, I think! I quit feeding for a couple weeks, and now am just putting a couple algae wafers in there every few days. I saw only one hydra in there three days ago, cleaned the front glass (it went with the dust algae), and haven't seen any since. Of course since I didn't squish that one up really well, it might just be moved to another spot. But atleast the number of them is waaaaay down.

Everything else is growing just fine. The plants are doing well, though have slowed their growth now that the shade tree outside the window is blocking some of the sunlight. I need some more cuttings now to fill up some other tanks I've set up, so have a couple clip lights on that tank now ~ two fifteen watt spiral bulbs in them. We'll see how that does, if it makes the hygros in there grow like they did before the shade tree leafed out. I'm still hesitant to fertilize in that tank, so still won't be doing any of that. I'll save that for my other tanks.

I have about decided to put a filter on it, but it didn't work with the pump I had. I'll be getting a small pump or hob soon for it. I've been checking the nitrate/trite/ammonia levels closely and so far, nothing ~ all tests are zero. I'm using a new test kit, but am planning on learning how to check it (calibrate it? whatever the term is) soon just to make sure it's accurate. If the levels continue to be zero and I can get a bunch of the babies sold and out of there, I just might change my mind on the filter again, back to no filter. It's kind of nice having such a low tech setup. 

I've also got a couple other ten gallon aquariums set up that some of the shrimp could go into if I needed to move some out in a hurry. I just planted one of the tanks and put a couple female bettas in it, but those girls can move out if need be. 

Decisions decisions. But, man, this sure is still fun! :biggrin:


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

cool update.
i got some FW copepods out of the koi pond filter at work today, they're neat, but very good hiders.

i mention this because they arelike a microscopic life, like hdras.


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Microscopic things are cool! I almost miss the hydras. LOL! I have cyclops in there as well, and some other new long thin thing. It's not as big as some of the shrimp parasites I've seen here, so I'm not worried yet. I've also seen what I think is a seed shrimp, though I've only seen one and I didn't have my glasses so it could have been a tiny, baby pond snail. *snicker* It's just cool to see all these things just show up, isn't it?


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Just thought I'd stick a pic up here. I fed them today and they're all clustered around the front, so I thought it'd be a perfect time to snap a picture. Cool, huh?! I love all that red. :biggrin:









Man, I sure need to clean that tank up, don't I? I do clean the front and back (atleast the parts of the back I can reach), but leave the ends alone as the babies sure do like it ~ NumberOneStepson counted over eighty babies on one of those ends yesterday.

Hopefully inside the next couple of months I'll be able to afford that better camera and will get some really good pictures.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

80 babies! Congrats! You are definitely starting to sway me towards a shrimp tank now.


----------



## Roc (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm guessing you didn't put the plants I sent you in that tank?


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Daniel, you have GOT to get a shrimp tank! They're so much fun! Despite me having other tanks with beautiful show-quality bettas in them, types you don't find at the local pet store, the shrimp tank is what draws everyone in. 

And I DO mean _everyone_. We had a man over the other day to do some dirtwork (building some stock ponds) and he was surely not the type I'd think would be interested in something like an aquarium, or anything "superfluous" at all actually. He's a definite ******* sort, in the old meaning of that term ~ work with your hands from dawn 'til dusk, come home, dinner-shower-bed, then do it all over again the next day. But even he got caught up in the tank, staring at it for quite a while. 

I love to watch others watch my shrimp tank, too. My grandkids get really drawn in and lost in it ~ kids are always fun to watch enjoy it. But even the adults. I caught my 85 year old MIL looking down into the top the other day. *snicker* It's so nice the look on people's faces when they're doing it ~ so serene and calm. 


Nope, Iroc ~ I put those plants in a different ten gallon that's not ready for pictures yet. But man, that myriophyllum you sent has grown like crazy! It was so healthy that it just took off. I've already taken cuttings from it for a second tank AND to give to my stepsons! Those ferns and mosses are still floating in another tank, waiting for me to find the perfect piece of driftwood to put them on. They're such nice, healthy little things that I'd like to give them a good start ~ put them where they're going to be and not move them much.



I need to update this with a new picture. The water sprite has really grown. There are two branches that grow across the tank from left to right. They hang over the "trail" in the middle, lending a secretive air to it ~ LOVE that. And two branches have grown up and out of the water. Since this tank doesn't have a cover and only a clamp-on light, it looks really nice like that I think.

I also took the first shrimp out of there. That's a nice milestone! Both stepsons were first on the list for them, so I loaded them up with a few dozen each. They LOVE them! :biggrin: I also moved some of the reddest ones into another tank. I hope to eventually develop my own super-red strain via culling heavily. And I'll be taking a few to the LFS in Marble Falls soon. I stopped in there the other day and the husband-half of the owner couple was in there. He has a planted tank! He's a newbie to it, but it looks good what he has so far. We got to talking and I plan to bring him some cuttings and shrimp soon, just as a gift for him. Later on I might hit him up for trades or store credit.


----------



## vibes_jedi99 (Jun 20, 2007)

Have any picture update?


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for asking, Vibes!  I do need to get a pic of it now and post it. It's a jungle in there! I've been neglecting it lately. :redface:

Last night after I read your comment, I went to take a closer look with pics in mind. I'd had a few plants in there I'd just thrown in intending to move them later, so I started moving them for the pics and noticed a BIG chunk of clado near the back, behind the rock. I started tugging it and kept tugging and pulling and ended up pulling a HUGE hunk of it out! ACK! I'd stuffed some moss behind the rear stem plants against the glass back there, one handful on each side, and both of them were COVERED with the clado! I'll see if I can't get pics tomorrow and post them. 

Anyway, moving those around clouded up the water a good bit and it's still cloudy. It might be clear enough for some decent pics tomorrow. I'll try then.


----------



## qazplm25 (Mar 3, 2006)

Did you ever get any pics?


----------



## eon17 (Aug 30, 2007)

awsome in my 10g i have like 6 saddled and like 6 with eggs!!


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

qazplm25 said:


> Did you ever get any pics?


No, dangit! But thanks for asking. :biggrin: Soon ... I hope. *sigh* Day after my last post I drove an hour to Austin, bought a new digi-cam, got it out of the box, spent an hour charging the batteries and learning how to run the thang, put the new batteries in it, squatted down in front of the tank to take some pics, pushed the "On" button and ... nothing. Straight out of the &*^$%$ box and the &%$^%$ thing doesn't work! ARRRGH! I haven't had the time to get back to Austin yet. Living this far out, going to Austin is an all-day affair that takes careful planning and only happens once every couple months. *sigh* But soon, I hope!



eon17 said:


> awsome in my 10g i have like 6 saddled and like 6 with eggs!!


 WOOHOO!!!!! Isn't it exciting, Eon?! Let us know when you see babies!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Pictures?

Sounds like you're having better luck than me, my Black diamonds saddle, berry, and never see babies...

I might turn it into a moss tank too try and breed them lol...

-Andrew


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Still no pictures.:redface: Instead of just exchanging it, the brand new camera has to be sent back to the manufacturer for repair. So much for customer service. No more Best Buy for me ~ next time I'll go back to Circuit City.

But it's still growing strong!  I've added three male guppies and a small circulating pump aimed at the surface to increase the oxygen for them. They add a nice little splash of movement and color to the tank.


----------

